# "The selected item could not be opened."



## jrt2 (Dec 5, 2012)

This topic came up in 2011 but I'm just now experiencing it. I was reading a book - up to 56% in - set down the kindle (regular Kindle) and saw this message when I picked it up again just minutes later. I've tried the restart. I've deleted from the Kindle and re-imported from my Amazon Kindle library. Nothing thus far has worked. I'd really like to finish this book! Yes, I purchased it from Amazon.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Just to check, the best way to restart a Kindle is Home...Menu...Settings...Menu...Restart. This makes sure you do a proper restart, whereas sometimes from the power switch you only do a screen power off and on which is not the same.

Try this, if it doesn't help then you've done all the things I would think of. Since it's an Amazon bought book, I would contact Kindle CS either by phone or chat and get their help.


----------

